# Richard Burns Rally‏ Alternative ?



## System_Crasher (3. August 2011)

Hallo PCGHX 

Nach langem suchen nach einen Rally Simulation bin ich auf Richard  Burns Rally gestossen. Aber leider wird dieses Spiel nicht mehr verkauft.
Daher wollte ich mal von euch wissen, ob es da eine Alternative gibt. Dirt und den neuste WRC hab ich mal angezockt und fand es viel zu arcade lastig. Vielleicht kennt ihr bessere Rally Simulationen.
Oder PCGH sollte das Spiel als Vollversion mit dem DVD-Heft rausbringen.

Schon mal Danke


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. August 2011)

wieso sollte es nicht mehr zu kaufen sein ?
Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Richard Burns Rally


----------



## System_Crasher (3. August 2011)

Oh danke. Habe ich irgend wie übersehen.


----------



## Starless (4. August 2011)

Kauf es dir bei thehut.com.
Habe ich auch gestern bestellt. 
Dort gibt es das Angebot "3 for 10 Pounds". Also 3 Spiele aus einer Liste für nen 10er. 
Tipps: RichardBRally natürlich, ColinMcRae Dirt, SeriousSamII, Prey, Stranglehold, Colin McRae 4 , ColinMcRae 2005 oder andere Spiele

Einzeln kostet Richard Burns Rally 4,95 Pfund (5,66€). Mit dieser Aktion bekommst du es für 3,33 (3,81€).
Macht allerdings nur Sinn, wenn du auch die anderen Spiele willst.

PS: Die Seite ist auch sehr zuverlässig, habe schon 4 Spiele dort bestellt und diese immer nach ca. 10 Tagen erhalten.
(Gestern wieder 3 Spiele + 1 Buch bestellt).


----------

